# Resident Evil 3 Remake



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 10, 2019)

For all Resident Evil fans, a remake of RE3 is coming out in April and the trailer looks pretty good.

Jacob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 12, 2019)

Just got a ps4 too!!! Playing gta5 or gow 3 or 4... Have a lot of re games on my 360 though and I still play that... Mostly call of duty waw... will get that when it comes out for sure!!!


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 13, 2019)

This remake will also include a multiplayer game called Project Resistance which was announced few months ago.

Jacob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 14, 2019)

Wish they would bring back RE NEMESIS...


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Wish they would bring back RE NEMESIS...


That's what they doing, RE3 is the Nemesis one  

Jacob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> That's what they doing, RE3 is the Nemesis one
> 
> Jacob


Oh yeah!!!! I've got to have it!!!


----------

